# Mayhem Inshore 10/26pm BULL REDS w/Kristen!!!



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

We we killed them this evening! 5 Bulls caught total...could have caught 1 million but I was on the camera and spotting for Kristen and Tim was working the fly all evening. Kristen is my fiance' and I am marrying her on Saturday! Kristen caught 3 including her first red and biggest fish ever. Tim caught a MONSTER that was 40+ and probably went 43-44" on the fly!!!! I caught one right before we left once everyone had their fun...Im sure some will recognize the scenery so go catch them!!!! This is kayak/sight fishing at its finest so GO CATCH A SLEIGH RIDE!!! All reds were caught on light tackle in 3ft of water! No redfish were actually killed tonight and all were released alive and well to fight again! Vidoes to follow!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

WOW!!! Awesome work guy's


----------



## no parts (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks like alot of fun! Great job as always.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice. Those are beasts. 

PS, Where are you fishing on your honeymoon?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Vegas...Im sure I will be going crazy after a week off the water...we have to go way inland so I wont freak out when I see water!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

That's awesome! Congrats on Kristen's redfish! Those are some huge reds, glad it's notNov yetoke


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

thats awesome tex

tim is getting it donewith the fly rod

sweet!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

How about a round of :clap for Tim aka Yakflies on the 40+inch red on the flyrod! Good job Mr. Tim!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_lblFullMessage>Vegas...Im sure I will be going crazy after a week off the water...we have to go way inland so I wont freak out when I see water! </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


You can fish in Lake Mead. It has some rockin trout!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *Bill Me (10/26/2009)*
> 
> 
> > <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_lblFullMessage>Vegas...Im sure I will be going crazy after a week off the water...we have to go way inland so I wont freak out when I see water! </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> ...


She would kill you if she saw you wrote that!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

That looks like some fun!


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

LOL!!!! If you do that, the next thing she'll say is ''Why dont you just make a hole in your yak and have sex with it? You spend more time on top of it than you do me!''

I've heard these words before! not good.

Congratulations Tex, have fun in Vegas and stay off the water.

Capt Ollie ,

Bloody Waters Kayak Fishing Team


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Those are some good reds Tex. There are plenty of redfish out there to be caught thats for sure.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl10_lblFullMessage><DIV class=Quote>*Bill Me (10/26/2009)* <HR class=hr SIZE=1 noShade><DIV class=Quote><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_lblFullMessage>Vegas...Im sure I will be going crazy after a week off the water...we have to go way inland so I wont freak out when I see water! </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV>
> 
> You can fish in Lake Mead. It has some rockin trout!</DIV>
> 
> ...


Are you sure she is the one? I mean if she really loved you she would have asked if you could honeymoon in Cabo, right? oke


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *Bill Me (10/26/2009)*
> 
> 
> > <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl10_lblFullMessage><DIV class=Quote>*Bill Me (10/26/2009)* <HR class=hr noShade SIZE=1><DIV class=Quote><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_lblFullMessage>Vegas...Im sure I will be going crazy after a week off the water...we have to go way inland so I wont freak out when I see water! </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV>
> ...


I'm sure she is the one...I fish about 250 days a year so I think she is the only one that would put up with that...we thought about a cruise but I think that would be a bad idea...I just knowI would see yellowfins and Blue marlin everywhere and would have to troll or something.


----------



## kristopherrimes (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks like a good time. Nice work


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Whether she is the right one for you or not, you prove you are the right one for her by giving up fishing for a week. You are right about the cruise too. How long a gaff do you need to get those tuna off the back of the love boat?


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

congrats on the engagement/marraige to be and on the fine fishin!! looks like a blast. wont be gettin a yak anytime soon, but i have admired the fishability and fun factor you yak peeple seem to have. and both of you are wearin DRY clothes and standing no less. wouldnt seem possible if I was yakkin. again great job and keep up the posts


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

> *[email protected] (10/26/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Bill Me (10/26/2009)*
> ...


Congrats on the reds, especially to Kristen! Maybe catching those will help get her hooked! I did go on a cruise for my honeymoon anddid come up with the idea of including a sailfish trip in there, butmyvote did not count.(It was tough not fishing in the CarribeanI can tell you! :banghead) However, I am proud to say that I didfish on my wedding day. :letsdrink I really enjoyed that last day of total freedom, but it sounds like you definitely have a keeper with 250 days/yr, even if you have been dating/engaged. And just to confirm, she is a pretty girl, too. 

Congrats to you both!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

<PARAM name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DfQKhV_FdIE&hl=en&fs=1&"></PARAM><PARAM name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></PARAM><PARAM name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></PARAM>

<EMBED src=http://www.youtube.com/v/DfQKhV_FdIE&hl=en&fs=1& width=425 height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always">

<PARAM name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/h274cov68Mk&hl=en&fs=1&"></PARAM><PARAM name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></PARAM><PARAM name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></PARAM><EMBED src=http://www.youtube.com/v/h274cov68Mk&hl=en&fs=1& width=425 height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"></EMBED></OBJECT></EMBED></OBJECT>


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome video !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats on the engagement !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap:clap:clap:clap:baby

Scott


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow those are beasts!!! Congrats man!


----------



## onemako (Nov 6, 2007)

I took my wife on a cruise for our 40th wedding anniversary and for fun carried two spinning rods. The dinner buffet had tons of shrimp so I loaded up the ice bucket and commenced fishing from the deck of the ship. I no sooner caught a rather nice mangrove when one of the crew says i can't fish off the boat. Well needless to say I spent the next 6 days fishing from my balcony, where I got caught. Up near the anchors (well hidden) where I got caught. I gave the crew a run for the money chasing this old man. The icing on the cake was when I caught a 4 lb pompano and took it to the kitchen to ask them to cook it for me. Those cruise ships have no sense of humor. Congrats on the wedding hope you have 43 and longer blessed years as I have had.


----------



## brandonf13 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice reds, but most of all NICE HAT!



Brandon


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like some great catches there on all fronts. Congrats and best wishes!


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Don't do it man, it's trickery. Just think about it, she hasn't gone fishin with you in a year and now just before everything that's your's becomes her's she starts being all nice?...just kidding Kristen, you better not have messed up my yak, and good job on the fish. You smoked Heather, she just bitched about being out there, until she broke one off, then she was pissed I only gave her one rod, and demanded mine. Seriously though, don't teach your wife/girlfriend to fish/hunt, because then you'll never get away from them! Oh yeah, good job Tim on theSICK redfish.


----------



## YakFlies (Oct 3, 2008)

> *BlueH20Fisher (10/28/2009)*Oh yeah, good job Tim on the SICK redfish.




Thanks Lee! You need you get out there and get some too. oke


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great work slaying them reds....Looks like a blast!!! I don't think you've ever been out and not slammed a biggun!!!:letsdrink


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *Jason (10/28/2009)*Great work slaying them reds....Looks like a blast!!! I don't think you've ever been out and not slammed a biggun!!!:letsdrink


Well dont think that...I just fish alot. I went trout fishing only fishing for a monster and ended up with 1 giant dumb bluefish for the evening...we dont always kill them just most of the time.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

awesome pics and videos, looks like you guys are killing em! wish i could afford a kayak with a paddle system or just a kayak. anyways keep up with the post!


----------



## why1504 (Jul 10, 2009)

Chris,



What kind of fly was Tim Using?



Hank


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Heck if I know...it had bucktail on hook with some eyes...they all look the same to me which they probably all look the same to a giant redfish. Im sure he will give you the answer you are looking for.


----------



## why1504 (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks, Sounds like a streamer. When we get down Thanksgiving I hope the weather will allow me to go fly fishing. A few years ago at Thanksgiving the wind was howling at about 60MPH. 



Picked up some Mullett flys already for the trip. Tim, if you read this, let me know.


----------



## YakFlies (Oct 3, 2008)

Its was a green and white deciever type of fly (synthetic hair not bucktail). However, I would suggest throwing the largest fly you are capable of throwing.. also have a few weighted ones.


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

A kayak friend of mine named Greg dropped off the photo of Tim with that huge red he got on the fly. That photo of him standing, fighting a bull red, on the fly is awesome. Congratulations on the catch and your ability to fight one that way. And congrats to you all on your upcoming nuptials. My friend Mike and I fished that same night and thought we had a great night on the fly (see post under fly fishing), but Tim's makes ours seem lame.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

awesome video!!!


----------



## YakFlies (Oct 3, 2008)

> *FlyLipps (10/29/2009)*A kayak friend of mine named Greg dropped off the photo of Tim with that huge red he got on the fly. That photo of him standing, fighting a bull red, on the fly is awesome. Congratulations on the catch and your ability to fight one that way. And congrats to you all on your upcoming nuptials. My friend Mike and I fished that same night and thought we had a great night on the fly (see post under fly fishing), but Tim's makes ours seem lame.




Thanks for the kind words! Fighting fish standing up on the kayak is easy, the hard part is trying to cast the flyrod without all of your line getting tangled up on everything in your kayak :banghead


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't believe that is a problem exclusive to the kayak. Hell I have that problem on my flats boat, on which I have half of the deck covered with towels trying in vain to decrease the chance of line fouls. BTW what weight line are you throwing and did you throw anything on top? Despite your humble modesty, I am still impressed. I fished with some "flyaks", as I like to call them, in south Florida. These guys were great casters. While standing, with pinpoint accuracy, they tossed flies at laid up tarpon in the mangroves. Beautiful thing to watch! I have caught bull reds on the fly, but my biggest was a mere 36 inches. This year I am going for them with a new topwater pattern.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

<P align=center>Very entertaining, great job, great pics, great video!<P align=center>Awesome!<P align=center><P align=center>


----------



## YakFlies (Oct 3, 2008)

I was throwing a 12wt with an intermediate line... it's the only fly rod I have left.. my 9wt got smashed into 4 pieces on my truck window :reallycrying it's what I'd really prefer to throw at those reds. I'll keep throwing the 12wt till I get around to buying another 9wt. 

When we first got out there I was throwing some surface flies, but the reds would just come all the way up to them and look hard... then finally turn off. I was getting the most response when I was letting the fly go all the way to the bottom (didn't bring any weighted flies).


----------



## why1504 (Jul 10, 2009)

> *YakFlies (10/29/2009)*Its was a green and white deciever type of fly (synthetic hair not bucktail). However, I would suggest throwing the largest fly you are capable of throwing.. also have a few weighted ones.




Thanks Tim. Did you use split shot too? How deep did you fish the deceiver?


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

In texas now. Everything in Texas is bigger, especially the dousche bag cops. Your wedding almost cost Chris!!!


----------

